# Daylight Savings Strikes again - The Dish PVR saga



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, It appears that Daylight Savings time remains a mystery in Colorado's Echostar. My 6am Gran Prix race was recorded an hour early and of course ended an hour too early also. So my recording has lost the entire last hour of the program including the finish of the race. Luckily for me it will be repeated later in the day.

But still, this happens every time Daylight savings changes. Can't Dish figure this out? All of my other electroics do?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to note it, my 501 and 721 did the same thing -- the both properly switched to the proper time, but neither adjusted the timers that I had set yesterday -- and therefore started an hour early. Very disappointing.

- John...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

i had posted a warning thread over at satguys, sorry you missed f1 cyclone.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=82327#post82327


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Why not pad recodings on this day just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I should have known better. Like I said, I'll be able to see the race again tonight at 9pm.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I do not want to have to go in and edit all the timers just to have it be an hour off again once the problem is fixed, particularly for timers that fire on a regular basis instead of just once, in which is what most of my timers are.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I've had no problems with DST on my 501.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ditto on my 510.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

My 721 seems to have handled it adequately, predefined timers worked fine.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, for the first time in two years, I had to delete all the timers on my old 7200 Dishplayer and reset them. All of them were an hour off. Luckily I caught it before my first scheduled event Sunday.

I don't know what happened this time around. Usually when the time changes on the receiver, the timers correct themselves. Not this time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- to add to the confusion -- my 501 switched fine last year. And repeating timers also shifted fine this time. The only timers that did not auto-adjust were the two that I set the day before the time change.

- John...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My 7200 operated just fine.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

daily and weekly timers seem to hold up just fine. It is the "once only" events that
get lost in the shuffle. I caught a couple of them just in time. It is just stupid that
E* can't or won't fix this!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Just to note it, my 501 and 721 did the same thing -- the both properly switched to the proper time, but neither adjusted the timers that I had set yesterday -- and therefore started an hour early. Very disappointing.
> 
> - John...


Yes it was irritating because I record a program early on Sunday mornings and it recorded the wrong show due to the time change. When we set clocks back in the fall the guide always has 1am listed twice because at 2am we "fall back" an hour, why can't they get this right with springing forward? All week long the shows I searched for were listed an hour early which if I set timers they'd be wrong.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

If prior to the time change, you looked forward in the guide (after the change), you'd see everything 1 hour off (6pm news at 7 pm). If you create any timers based in this messed up guide info your in trouble.

Weekly timer created weeks are are fine.

E* handling of this is wierd. Seems like the guide should just skip the missing hour (though it would look different for different time zones), but instead they just let all the programming be shifted (till the clock jumps).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

For four consecutive years, the Dishplayer I have has ALWAYS screwed up the time change. This time it did it slightly differently.

*ALL* regular recordings were now set to be an hour off.

*IF* I set a one-off recording after the time change, it was ok since the time change was already factored in when I hit the 'record' button in the guide.

FOUR YEARS AND THEY STILL CAN'T GET A SIMPLE THING LIKE A TIME CHANGE RIGHT!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You would think this would be a test case, or several test cases. I suppose the same bug happens if you move, e.g. if you move from New York to Chicago, have Dish change your address and zipcode, and then plug your unit in at your new home to record some (previously setup) shows, that it also records at the wrong time?

There needs to be some sort of "maintain timer consistency" feature for all of the receivers, so that if the program guide gets updated (e.g. Dish finds out the show starts at 8:40pm when it was previously listed at 8:30pm), the timer automatically adjusts as well.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I wonder if the time is in the main guide or the trickle guide? if its just in the main guide a box wouldnt realize the time had changed till it klooked. that might mess with the timers.

has anyone ever watched the guide update the time? 

This is one problem I dont believe I ever had.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The trick is that regular weekly timers fire without a hitch, it is the one time only timers (or those just created in the few days before the switchover) that are affected.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

No problems with timers on my 510 or 721, but then I live in Arizona where Daylight Saving Time is not observed.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The problem is caused by the guide.

If you browse forward prior to the time change, you'll notice the guide data doesn't jump forward an hour, but continues as if the change isn't there. Thus any shows listed after the time change are offset by an hour.

When you create a timer however, it just records the start time of the block you select in the guide. 

Thus, browsing into the future, you'll notice it appears all your regular shows are off an hour, in this case running an hour early. Any timers set will also be off an hour.

To get around this, you have to set a manual timer.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, those of us in Arizona have a different problem. The local programs stay the same (makes sense, since we observe no silly time shift here). The problem is that everybody else does, so all cable/sat networks effectively shift in reference to us. Having been a PVR owner since 1999, the only time I never had problems was last year. At that time, once my "Saturday" timers had fired, I went in and laboriously changed the start/stop time on all of my pending timers, and everything went very smoothly...finally. E* had accomplished what Tivo and Replay never could.

Imagine my surprise when this strategy failed me this year. I awoke Sunday to find that all timers that I dutifully shifted one hour earlier on my 508 were somehow automatically shifted yet another hour earlier, and I had to go in and change them all back. If I had left them alone in the first place, I probably would have been OK, but how's a guy going to know? Its a moving target.

Even more strangely, the timers on my 721 were all untouched, and the strategy worked there, just as it had the previous year. So now, what would I find on my trusty 501? Let's see, same OS as the 508 so probably.....wrong! It was so confused by the time change that it was displaying "no information available" on every channel. Just to be safe, I went in and deleted all 501 timers and recreated them.

There's 90 minutes of my life I'll never get back. Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## David M (Mar 28, 2002)

7100 and 7200, all timers hosed.


----------

